
New Slack Design - thongda
https://slackhq.com/designing-the-future-of-slack-with-customers
======
pachico
Unfortunately, design to me comes second: I find the desktop and mobile
applications quite slow and memory consumption is quite high. Those that have
tried Telegram, although features are certainly different, can feel the
difference.

